#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  [DICA] 23 - MIKROTIK - Backup automático com armazenamento centralizado.

## interhome

https://www.facebook.com/notes/mikro...50871755001092
*
[DICA] 23 - MIKROTIK - Backup automático com armazenamento centralizado.*

19 de novembro de 2013 às 15:06

Realizamos administração de provedores. Muitos nos perguntam como mantemos os backups dos nossos clientes. Como o intuito é ajudar. Segue um passo a passo, para quem administra redes com muitos concentradores Mikrotik. Para escrever esse artigo,usamos como base ahttp://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Automa...y_Ashish_Patel
Respeitando ao máximo os seus textos. 
Devido as dificuldades de colocar para “rodar”, criamos o nosso script. 

Testado com Mikrotik versão 5.X. Funciona com qualquer versão acima de 2.X. (Não temos cliente com 2.Xpara testarmos). Aqui usamos Mikrotik virtualizado.
*
Backup automático com armazenamento centralizado.*

Com as informações detalhadas aqui, agora é possível armazenar MikroTik Backupsroteador em um local centralizado. Isso pode ser feito automaticamente pelo próprio MikroTik Router usando os seguintes recursos. 


1.Scripting


2.Scheduler


3.Fetch(introduzido na versão 3.x) 


4.NTP


5.FTP


Suponha que temos uma grande rede conectada com um número de MikroTik Routers. É possível fazer um backup do sistema manualmente para cada roteador, mas isso se torna uma tarefa muito triste, onde você tem um grande número de roteadores e você precisa fazer o backup em uma base regular. 
*
Exigência* 

MikroTik Router OS v3.10 (ou superior) instalado na máquina baseada INTEL. 

Usaremos essa máquina para o armazenamento de backup centralizado. 

Primeiro de tudo configurar um servidor NTP no local centralizado e um cliente NTP em locais remotos, para que todos os sites (Mikrotik) são sincronizados com a mesma fonte tempo. Por sua vez, o local centralizado pode ser sincronizado comum a fonte de tempo mais precisos. Não vou explicar como se configura um servidor NTP. Para não fugir do artigo.


Segundo, 


FTP – Em IP SERVICES, tem que estar habilitado. Veja que por segurança podemos restringir qual ip ou range de ip poderá fazer uso do FTP. Caso não queirarestringir, não informe nada em Available From: vazio.



*AMBIENTE EMPRESA-CLIENTE* 

Primeira coisa, criar um agendamento para a criação automática dentro do próprio Mikrotik do nosso cliente.


*SCRIPT:
*
_No New Terminal(Copy e Paste)_



> /system script 
> 
> add name=backup_Diario source="/system backup save name=backup_Diario"


A ideia do script é realizar o backup diariamente e que vá sendo sob-escrito todos os dias. Para não ocupar espaço dentro do Router Mikrotik.
*
Agendando o Backup*

Agendamos o backup para que seja realizado 1 vez por dia, resolvemos que fosse as 5:00 da manha. Costuma ter menor tráfego. 

*SCRIPT:*
_
No New Terminal(Copy e Paste)_



> /system scheduler
> 
> add disabled=no interval=1d name=BACKUP on-event=\
> "system script run backup_diario"policy=\
> ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive\
> start-date=jan/01/2000 start-time=05:00:00


*AMBIENTE MIKROTIKRIO* 
*
No servidor criado para guardar os Backups.*

Aqui criamos a programação de buscar no servidor Remoto, salvar em nosso Servidor de armazenamento de Backups e organizarmos deforma a mantermos sempre 2 copias. Uma denominada dia PAR e outra denominada dia IMPAR. A fim de evitar acumulo de regras, criando um script e depois criando um agendamento como foi feito anteriormente. 

Resolvemos criar em apenas um lugar (/system scheduler) toda a logica. Facilitando o gerenciamento. Em FILES verá os Backup das empresas.


*SCRIPT:*
_
No New Terminal (Copy e Paste)_


> /system scheduler
> 
> add disabled=no interval=2d name=A-Backup-*EMPRESA-xyz*-Par on-event="#Script-MIKROTIKRIO_V.1.\
> 4_Andre_Andrade\r\
> \n/tool fetch address= *IP_do_roteador_mikrotik_empresa-xy*z user=*USUARIO* password=SENHAsrc-path=\"back\
> up_Diario.backup\" mode=ftp dst-path=\"server*EMPRESA-xyz*_PAR\""policy=\
> ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive,api \
> start-date=nov/20/2000 start-time=05:30:00
> 
> ...


OBS:


O que esta em negrito e italico deverá ser inserida as informações do vosso cenário.


*Exemplo de Aplicação:*

*SCRIPT:*
_
No New Terminal(Copy e Paste)_


> /system scheduler
> 
> add disabled=no interval=2d name=A-Backup-INTERHOME-PAR on-event="#Script-MIKROTIKRIO_V.1.\
> 4_Andre_Andrade\r\
> \n/tool fetch address=*172.16.254.200* user=*12345678* password=*admin* src-path=\"back\
> up_Diario.backup\" mode=ftpdst-path=\"server-*INTERHOME*-PAR\""policy=\
> ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive,api \
> start-date=nov/20/2000 start-time=05:30:00
> 
> ...


OBS:

O que esta em negrito e itálico deverá ser inserida as informações do vosso cenário.


Espero que a contribuição ajude a todos. 

Peço que não seja retirado os créditos a fim de incentivar a publicação de mais ferramentas.

----------


## Ollenini

Andre vc poderia enviar uma proposta para implantação de algums recursos em MK?

----------


## interhome

Sim, envie email detalhando.

----------


## interhome

Email de contato nosso: [email protected] e [email protected]

----------

